# hcg 1st timer



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2011)

So ok after a few years of gear abuse and cruiseing on test I noiticed a slight decrease in my nut's.I'm on 500 mg test a week now and just got some hcg 4 vials at 5,000 Iu.Is this enough hcg?How should I take it.I don't really want to come off of test at this time.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

500iu 2x a week.

-T


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm still confused 1 ampule contains 5000 Iu.Is that what your relating to when you say 500Iu???
The usual protocol is to inject 1500-3000 I.U. every 4th or 5th day, for a duration usually no longer than 2 or 3 weeks. If used for too long or at too high a dose, the drug may actually function to desensitize the Leydig's cells to luteinizing hormone, further hindering a return to homeostasis. Timing the initial dose is also very crucial. If your were coming off a cycle of Sustanon for example, testosterone levels in your blood will likely stay elevated for at least 3 to 4 weeks after your last injection. Taking HCG on the day of your last shot would therefore be useless. Instead one would want to calculate the last week in which androgen levels are likely to be above normal, and begin ancillary drug therapy at this point. In this case HCG would be started around the third or fourth week. Likewise, after ending a cycle of Dianabol (an oral) your blood levels will be sub normal after the third day. Here you may want to begin HCG therapy a few days before your last intake of tablets, giving it a few days to take effect. One would also want to give some thought to the level of suppression that the cycle might have brought about. After an 8 week cycle of Equipoise for example, 1500-2500 I.U. would likely be a sufficient initial dosage. The lower amount of hormonal suppression one associates with this drug would probably not require much more. On the other hand, 750-1000mg of Sustanon per week might incline the user to inject a much larger HCG dose, perhaps as much as 5000 I.U. for the opening application. It may thereafter also be a good idea to reduce the dosage on subsequent shots, so as to step down the intake of HCG during the two or three weeks of intake.




how long will one vial last  vvvvvv


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 3, 2011)

TwisT said:


> 500iu 2x a week.
> 
> -T



this


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

I get how to do it I'm just confused about one thing how long will one bottle last there a pic ^^^^^


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok bro its a 5000 iu amp, ditch the bacwater that came with it and buy some quality bacwater(I usaully get 10 ml vials). Break open the amp pull up 1cc of the bacwater into a dart and carefully squirt it into the amp. It should instantly disolve. Pull it all back up into the dart from the amp and inject it all back into the original vial of bacwater you pulled the 1ml from. It is now dosed at 500iu per ml. Use it just Like Twist said...250 iu twice a week. So that half a cc per shot but Id use an insulin pin so it would be the 50 mark on an insulin pin or half a cc on a typical 3ml 23 ga dart. Keep it in the fridge once its mixed and try to use it up within 30 days. And yes your body can build a hell of a tolerance to it to the point its ineffective so Id say not to use until 8-10 weeks before you plan to stop your test injections and start pct. Also stock up on clomid itll do wonders for your balls. Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## cutright (Jan 5, 2011)

This works^^^^ 500iu 2x per week would be best...this is what heavyiron suggest...I run 500iu 2x per week and my balls are normal size...


----------



## cutright (Jan 5, 2011)

gonadotropin suppression tends to cause atrophy of the testes and decreases intratesticular testosterone. In other words, when a male administers testosterone his testes shrink because they are suppressed. A simple way to restore ITT levels and maintain the mass of the testes is to administer HCG during testosterone treatment. During a study it was determined that HCG is dose dependant and that approximately 300iu HCG taken every other day restored ITT levels. This is 1,050iu HCG weekly. I recommend 500iu twice weekly while on testosterone treatment. On a very heavy cycle a third dose of 500iu could be added but that is typically not needed. HCG will not only keep ITT levels and the mass of the testes normal but will also aid in keeping the male fertile. 1Edit
this is from heavyirons first cycle and pct sticky


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

thank's got it bro......


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 5, 2011)

3 week's of hcg 500iu 2x week good to go!!!!!!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 3 week's of hcg 500iu 2x week good to go!!!!!!



Nice 

Just where you should be. I personally am running 1,200iu/week.

-T


----------

